# Where are the USB/eSATA Combo Port Drives???



## DanishDevil (Jun 12, 2009)

This is a USB/eSATA Combo Port:







They are found on some newer laptops including the Dell Studio 15 that I'm using right now.  I have confirmed that both eSATA and USB devices work perfectly with the same port, but can they work at the same time?

Why can't we get a flash drive that is powered by the USB port and transferred through eSATA without having to use another cable?  This could revolutionize high-speed portable storage.  Combine this with SSD technology, and we could have 1.8" or 2.5" External SSD's at their max potential with a single cable!


----------

